# Custom recovery broken but stock fine?



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a galaxy s3 that I'm sending back for a warranty replacement, so I flashed it back to stock then when I tried to install a custom recovery so I could get triangle away I can't boot into recovery it just goes to a black screen and reboots instead. I've tried flashing back to stock tried flashing TWRP and CWM, but the same thing happens. The weird thing is when I go back to stock the normal recovery will work. Any help please I need to send back this phone within 10 days.


----------



## sh4ne (Aug 20, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com...n-galaxy-s-iii/

You were supposed to flash a stock rooted rom coming from whatever you were on, use triangle away to reset the flash counter while on stock kernel & system version, THEN use odin to flash the stock bootchain and shipping software. Everything you need should be in the OP of the link i provided

EDIT: This is all assuming you're on the verizon version of the s3. Otherwise i honestly have no idea haha. I can't imagine its much different on other carriers though.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

sh4ne said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...n-galaxy-s-iii/
> 
> You were supposed to flash a stock rooted rom coming from whatever you were on, use triangle away to reset the flash counter while on stock kernel & system version, THEN use odin to flash the stock bootchain and shipping software. Everything you need should be in the OP of the link i provided
> 
> EDIT: This is all assuming you're on the verizon version of the s3. Otherwise i honestly have no idea haha. I can't imagine its much different on other carriers though.


The reason I went back to stock first was I forgot about triangle away. I followed those steps coming from stock and I can't get into the custom recovery to flash the root.zip

Is there any way to root without a custom recovery?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## sh4ne (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, i can tell ya from experience that if you're using TWRP it wont allow you to properly boot into recovery for some odd reason using this method. It just goes right into stock recovery. Download and install CWM instead and you shouldn't have any issues.


----------

